# Challenge Competition, Art!



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

I Have done this Water colour painting to enter this Art Competion, as a Challenge! So decided to try a water colour painting, as it Challenges me in a few ways! 
1: 1st ever entry to a Competion!
2: not done many Water colour scenes! 
3: have a sinus infection! .......
4: Could not get much knitting or crochet done this week! But found just working on this painting as been therapeutic! 

The painting is of "Wildboarclough" in Derbyshire England!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

That is beautiful. There is usually not so much detail in a watercolor painting.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Very atmospheric! Lovely!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Stunning painting and a winner for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely magnificent work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

so pretty.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

So serene..nice work!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

mollyannhad said:


> gorgeous!


Thanks Mollyannhad! X


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

StellaK said:


> That is beautiful. There is usually not so much detail in a watercolor painting.


Thank you Stella, appreciate your lovely comment!🌹 Water colour can be more loose, but I wanted to bring out the ruggedness of rocks etc! So did my own thing & style of painting, with this!xo


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> so pretty.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> so pretty.


Thank you Huckleberry 🌺


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

maureenb said:


> So serene..nice work!


Appreciate your comment, thank you so much! 🌸


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

kiwiannie said:


> Absolutely magnificent work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Really appreciate your lovely comment, thank you 💐


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

skinny minnie said:


> Stunning painting and a winner for sure. :thumbup:


Bless you & many thanks skinny Minnie, 🌷


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Very atmospheric! Lovely!


Many thanks soo appreciate your lovely comment! 🌹


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Really beautiful!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> Really beautiful!


Thanks appreciate this 🌼


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, oh my, I am green with envy!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, oh my, I am green with envy!


Lol! 😃 many thanks 🌷


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh WOW! Krissy, you are so talented. I love your water-colour. What else can you surprise us with??? I hope you'll soon be feeling better. Sinus infections are so painful; Whenever I get one, my headaches are horrendous and I can't concentrate on anything, so for you to do that wonderful painting has taken a lot of pain and effort. You will always look at that scene and think.... SINUS. Lol. Lots of love to you my darling Sister. xxx


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Oh WOW! Krissy, you are so talented. I love your water-colour. What else can you surprise us with??? I hope you'll soon be feeling better. Sinus infections are so painful; Whenever I get one, my headaches are horrendous and I can't concentrate on anything, so for you to do that wonderful painting has taken a lot of pain and effort. You will always look at that scene and think.... SINUS. Lol. Lots of love to you my darling Sister. xxx


Bless you Chris & thank you so much appreciate your comment love & care! This sinus infection! Thought it was a virus! But yes the headaches have ben horrendous & my face was so swollen! On really strong antibiotics! Roll on new system hey! Lots of love to you also sweetheart! 💞💝💖


----------



## Ellelleen (Apr 27, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful. Few people understand how difficult watercolor is do make. Love it.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Ellelleen said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Few people understand how difficult watercolor is do make. Love it.


So appreciate your lovely comment! Elle thanks 🌹


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

So pretty, brought tears to my eyes. Wildboarclough was one of my favorite places to visit before I came to the US. Hope you win and that you get over the sinus infection soon.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

What a wonderful painting!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is lovely. Sorry to hear about your sinus problems.


----------



## sunkitty13 (May 1, 2012)

You have a natural talent for watercolors. Keep it up, even if or when the critics get you down(as an artist, I know there are always critics). I love the painting :thumbup:


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Scruffy's Mum said:


> So pretty, brought tears to my eyes. Wildboarclough was one of my favorite places to visit before I came to the US. Hope you win and that you get over the sinus infection soon.


Bless you & thank you 🌹 hope you can get back & visit one day! Xo


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

crafterwantabe said:


> What a wonderful painting!!!


Appreciate your words! Many thanks 🌺


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

rujam said:


> That is lovely. Sorry to hear about your sinus problems.


Many thanks for your thoughts they are so appreciated 🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

sunkitty13 said:


> You have a natural talent for watercolors. Keep it up, even if or when the critics get you down(as an artist, I know there are always critics). I love the painting :thumbup:


Appreciate so much your thoughtfulness & encouragement! Of which has made my day! Thank you so much 🌹😘


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

That's brilliant. I love the detail and watercolour is the hardest medium IMO. I feel inspired!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

junebjh said:


> That's brilliant. I love the detail and watercolour is the hardest medium IMO. I feel inspired!


Appreciate your Artistic wisdom & encouragement 😊 that's what arts all about inspiring one another! Hope to see some of your artistic work to! Many thanks 🌹🎨


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I find it very tranquil and feel the motion of the rushing water around the rocks. Love the colors that you chose too. I feel it's a winner...Beautiful!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Stunning. Feel I am there.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

That's beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

I love it. Your work is really gorgeous. I know exactly where I would put it if I owned that picture.


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

It's beautiful.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I love your painting.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Î also paint w watercolors, î think it is gorgeous!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Breathtaking beauty.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunning! I could look at it all day! 

I paint the same way when I work in water color, meaning not "loose" but "tight." Most watercolorest paint loose but know what? I can't do "loose" even if I were to paint with a brush between my toes. But I have learnt that there is no wrong way to paint anything, only good painting and bad painting. 
Again, wonderful rendition!!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely! The scene is so relaxing. You are very talented.


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Love your painting..


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful painting! It is so lifelike.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

osagerev said:


> Awesome!!!!


Thank you 🍥💗


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

jonibee said:


> I find it very tranquil and feel the motion of the rushing water around the rocks. Love the colors that you chose too. I feel it's a winner...Beautiful!


Thank you I so appreciate your lovely kind thoughts! Bless you 🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

janis blondel said:


> Stunning. Feel I am there.


Thank you so much! Bless you 🌷


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

knitonefl said:


> That's beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


So Appreciate your words 🌺


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Windbeam said:


> Beautiful work!


Thank you Windbeam 🌺


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Monamo said:


> I love it. Your work is really gorgeous. I know exactly where I would put it if I owned that picture.


Monamo bless you & many thanks 🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Terri LaB said:


> It's beautiful.


Thank you Terri 🌷


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Very nice! I've done some watercolor painting and it is NOT easy (for me anyways!). This is very nice!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful picture


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Perfect - are you going to put a mount on it? It really makes the painting stand out! I'm sure you will do well!


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

This is very beautiful. I always wanted to learn how to do water color, but it looks so hard. I have done oil painting and found that the paint moves very nicely. Maybe some day I can try the water color again.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful painting that looks like a photograph. I love the white shading on the side of the tree and the way the water takes on an authentic look with the addition of the water caps. And the sporadic placement of the tree branches across the water area is so natural and woodsy looking, how everything is so randomly placed in a wooded area. Nicely done. You should be very proud of your artistic eye


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I worked in Derbyshire for 30 years and remember Wildboarclough well.I've saved your picture to my laptop-it is lovely.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

it is lovely.


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

This is so beautiful. I LOVE the way you captured the movement of the water.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

ParkerEliz said:


> I love your painting.


Thank you so much! Means a lot 💝


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

betty boivin said:


> Î also paint w watercolors, î think it is gorgeous!


Really appreciate & thank you! Would love to see some of your work to! 🌷


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Breathtaking beauty.


Really appreciate your lovely words thank you 💐


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful. Love it


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Dusti said:


> Stunning! I could look at it all day!
> 
> I paint the same way when I work in water color, meaning not "loose" but "tight." Most watercolorest paint loose but know what? I can't do "loose" even if I were to paint with a brush between my toes. But I have learnt that there is no wrong way to paint anything, only good painting and bad painting.
> Again, wonderful rendition!!


Dusti! So appreciate your kindness! Especially coming from such a talented artist as you are! And just love your style of art work! & that you understand my style of painting! I agree with you on " who " sets the rules for painting! We can learn so much from each other! But really like to challenge my self & try my own thing! Thank you so much! 😊⭐


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

WVMaryBeth said:


> Lovely! The scene is so relaxing. You are very talented.


Thank you so much Mary Beth so pleased the painting had this affect on you 🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

TAYATT said:



> Beautiful painting! It is so lifelike.


Bless you Tayatt thank you 💖


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

margiedel said:


> Love your painting..


So pleased thank you Margiedel 🌺


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Kathie said:


> beautiful!


Thank you Kathie 💐


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

moherlyle said:


> Very nice! I've done some watercolor painting and it is NOT easy (for me anyways!). This is very nice!


Bless you & understand, feel I,m still growing in water colour painting myself! Pleased you liked it 🎀


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Corndolly said:


> Perfect - are you going to put a mount on it? It really makes the painting stand out! I'm sure you will do well!


Thank you Corndolly 🌹 yes I have a friend that's does framing! Agree with you that The mount & framing make such a differance to an art piece! 🌻


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Brawny said:


> This is very beautiful. I always wanted to learn how to do water color, but it looks so hard. I have done oil painting and found that the paint moves very nicely. Maybe some day I can try the water color again.


Thanks Brawny! Yes I love oils to! My style of water colour is to work tight! And not done any since last year so thought it was a good opportunity to try it on the picture! I,m working on doing a looser style to wet on wet! But somehow doesn,t always look finished! Lol hope you do have a go again at water colours! Youtube have tutorials which maybe of help to you! Hope you,ll share some of your paintings with us! 🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

MrsB said:


> Beautiful painting that looks like a photograph. I love the white shading on the side of the tree and the way the water takes on an authentic look with the addition of the water caps. And the sporadic placement of the tree branches across the water area is so natural and woodsy looking, how everything is so randomly placed in a wooded area. Nicely done. You should be very proud of your artistic eye


Thank you so much Mrs B I really appreciate your up building kind words & your astute artistic eye on my piece of art work! Bless you for this! 🌹😘


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

mac.worrall said:


> I worked in Derbyshire for 30 years and remember Wildboarclough well.I've saved your picture to my laptop-it is lovely.


Thank you so much Mac.worall hope you enjoy my painting! & that you can read my signature KrissyKarol 🌹 pleased that Wildboarclough means something to you! And beautiful countryside to work in! You must have lived all the beautiful scenery there! 🌺


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

wow there is nothing I don't love about that painting. It would look good in any room.
I love how you painted the swirling water around the rocks and I also love how you painted the rocks. You are really good.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Gundi2 said:


> it is lovely.


Thank you Gundi2 appreciate your kind words! 🌻


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Jlee2dogs said:


> This is so beautiful. I LOVE the way you captured the movement of the water.


Thank you so much lee2dog, so pleased you love the painting 💐


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Damama said:


> Beautiful. Love it


Thanks Damama! Your always so encouraging with your lovely comments 😘🌹


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

When I scrolled down to check out your photo, I was awestruck. I do get to see Artist's magazines and you could win any professional contest. I Love your watercolor.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

pfoley said:


> wow there is nothing I don't love about that painting. It would look good in any room.
> I love how you painted the swirling water around the rocks and I also love how you painted the rocks. You are really good.


Thank you so much 🌺 you really have made my day! 💝


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

iShirl said:


> When I scrolled down to check out your photo, I was awestruck. I do get to see Artist's magazines and you could win any professional contest. I Love your watercolor.


I soooooo appreciate your lovely kind words of which means so much to me!.. This oil painting I did as a practice piece when I started using oils! This was from an art magazine it was a water colour painting! But challenged myself with oils! With warmest thanks 💖💖🌷


----------



## kathryn64 (Mar 11, 2011)

That is such a peaceful scene. Lovely.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

kathryn64 said:


> That is such a peaceful scene. Lovely.


Thank you Kathryn, pleased the painting has this affect! 🌺


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Wonderful painting! Hope you win a ribbon. Love your shades of green.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Grammy Toni said:


> Wonderful painting! Hope you win a ribbon. Love your shades of green.


Thanks Grammy Toni! Hmmmm! "Shades of Green" sounds a good title for this painting!🎨😊🌹


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow! You are talented with water colors. I really hope you win. The contest and I hope you continue with your talent by painting more in this medium. Please let us know the results of the contest.
Moonieboy


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I love your oil painting of the boats, Krissy; you are so amazing. Roll on the time when I can sit with you and paint perfect scenery in a serene atmosphere. I'm hoping you'll teach me, my darling Sister. Agape love to you. xxx


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

ooh i love it and i love the colors it is beautiful


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Well done, you have an eye for beauty


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

That is an amazing painting. You are very talented woman and I can't imagine any painting being better than yours.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## fehlkmama (Sep 26, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It is beautiful! Surely it will win.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Just looking at it is relaxing! Your painting is beautiful and so serene! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful, I love it, I hope you feel better soon. &#128158;


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Granny-Pearl said:


> I soooooo appreciate your lovely kind words of which means so much to me!.. This oil painting I did as a practice piece when I started using oils! This was from an art magazine it was a water colour painting! But challenged myself with oils! With warmest thanks 💖💖🌷


You really have a great talent, love this one too!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Granny-Pearl said:


> I soooooo appreciate your lovely kind words of which means so much to me!.. This oil painting I did as a practice piece when I started using oils! This was from an art magazine it was a water colour painting! But challenged myself with oils! With warmest thanks 💖💖🌷


This is beautiful too!!!! You are sooooo talented I love it 💞💞💞


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

moonieboy said:


> Wow! You are talented with water colors. I really hope you win. The contest and I hope you continue with your talent by painting more in this medium. Please let us know the results of the contest.
> Moonieboy


Thank you so much moonieboy! You really made my day! And yes will let you know the outcome! 🌻


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> I love your oil painting of the boats, Krissy; you are so amazing. Roll on the time when I can sit with you and paint perfect scenery in a serene atmosphere. I'm hoping you'll teach me, my darling Sister. Agape love to you. xxx


Can,t wait Chris x wonderful times ahead of us! & thank you sweetheart! Your always so encouraging! (((((((Hugs)))))))) & agape love to you to!🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

diana999 said:


> ooh i love it and i love the colors it is beautiful


Bless you & many thanks 🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Tove said:


> Well done, you have an eye for beauty


With appreciation & thanks 🌺


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Casey47 said:


> That is an amazing painting. You are very talented woman and I can't imagine any painting being better than yours.


Hi Casey, thank you, so much, really feel so encouraged, appreciate your words 💐


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

jaml said:


> Beautiful!!


Bless & thank you! 🌷


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

fehlkmama said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks Fehlkmama with appreciation 🌸


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It is beautiful! Surely it will win.


Thanks bonbf3 ....I so enjoyed painting this! Be nice if it did come out as a winner! But everyone's comments have made me feel so good! 🌺 and that alone has been rewarding enough! 🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

kacey66 said:


> Just looking at it is relaxing! Your painting is beautiful and so serene! Thank you for sharing.


Thank you Kacey to for taking time to stop by really appreciate this & your kind words 💐


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

RosD said:


> Beautiful, I love it, I hope you feel better soon. 💞


So appreciate your kind words & care many thanks 🌺


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Corndolly said:


> You really have a great talent, love this one too!


Bless you Corndolly thanks 💝


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

RosD said:


> This is beautiful too!!!! You are sooooo talented I love it 💞💞💞


Thank you RosD bless you 🌹


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Thanks bonbf3 ....I so enjoyed painting this! Be nice if it did come out as a winner! But everyone's comments have made me feel so good! 🌺 and that alone has been rewarding enough! 🌹


You are an artist!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Corndolly said:


> Perfect - are you going to put a mount on it? It really makes the painting stand out! I'm sure you will do well!


Amen! Corndolly ..... What a difference a frame makes!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Goodness me Krissy, it's really come to life now. I thought your painting was amazing before but now it looks 3D. You are amazing lovely lady and know exactly how to bring out the best skills you have in yourself. Agape love to you. xxx


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Goodness me Krissy, it's really come to life now. I thought your painting was amazing before but now it looks 3D. You are amazing lovely lady and know exactly how to bring out the best skills you have in yourself. Agape love to you. xxx


Thanks Chris! It,s amazing what the right mount & frame can do for a painting! Yes it really does bring it to life! Bless you sweetheart your so up building & really appreciate all your love care & encouragement! May Gods blessings be with you darling! Hugs & warmest love 😘 Krissy 🌹


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just well done. Exceptional skill. I also paint. Did watercolors for a year but it got so expensive double matting, frame and glass that I switched to painting in acrylics. A little different. You start with the darkest colors and work to the lightest. Just the opposite of watercolors. Enjoy and good luck


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Could also call it flowing along with life


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

pfarley4106 said:


> Just well done. Exceptional skill. I also paint. Did watercolors for a year but it got so expensive double matting, frame and glass that I switched to painting in acrylics. A little different. You start with the darkest colors and work to the lightest. Just the opposite of watercolors. Enjoy and good luck


Thank you pfarley .... I,ve tried other mediums, & like yourself worked with Acrylic! Of which I like using to! And yes painting isn,t a cheap craft to do is it! But never the less really do love painting! Would love to see some of your work to! 🌹


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Thank you pfarley .... I,ve tried other mediums, & like yourself worked with Acrylic! Of which I like using to! And yes painting isn,t a cheap craft to do is it! But never the less really do love painting! Would love to see some of your work to! 🌹


Here are just 3 of my paintings. The young girl is my granddaughter.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

pfarley4106 said:


> Here are just 3 of my paintings. The young girl is my granddaughter.


Hi your pics didn,t come through for some reason?


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

pfarley4106 said:


> Here are just 3 of my paintings. The young girl is my granddaughter.


These are really lovely, YOUR VERY talented! I,ve done a few doggie paintings with my Grandchildren! To! Thanks for sharing! & Keep painting! Xo🎨🌹


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you, isn't it ironic that knitters enjoy painting and visa versa?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am blown away by Granny-Pearl and pfarley4106! I'm just happy with my limited knitting, and you two are knitters and painters of great talent! 
We never know who we'll meet here on KP, do we? 

To both of you - your work is beautiful. I can't even imagine how you do that. I know it takes a lot of talent, time, and patience. It must give you great joy to produce such lovely paintings.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Your work is lovely; you have a wonderful eye for colour and depth that brings the scene to life. I feel like I'm there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

pfarley4106 said:


> Here are just 3 of my paintings. The young girl is my granddaughter.


I love your work too; your subjects come to life!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Granny-Pearl said:


> These are really lovely, YOUR VERY talented! I,ve done a few doggie paintings with my Grandchildren! To! Thanks for sharing! & Keep painting! Xo🎨🌹


Here are some of my Doggie paintings!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Ohhhhhh Krissy, what amazing paintings. You are fantastic. Do you do commission work as I've never seen pictures like yours before. How did you learn to do that and get the perspective just right? I can't get over these paintings. WOW! Just imagine what you could do with amazing perfect tigers. There was a thread yesterday of a peacock in full showing off mood in someone's back garden. WOW! x Agape love to you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful, just beautiful. Kudos! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Here are some of my Doggie paintings!


You are truly a talented person, Granny-Pearl. Thank you for sharing your talent with us. :-D ♥♥♥


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I am blown away by Granny-Pearl and pfarley4106! I'm just happy with my limited knitting, and you two are knitters and painters of great talent!
> We never know who we'll meet here on KP, do we?
> 
> To both of you - your work is beautiful. I can't even imagine how you do that. I know it takes a lot of talent, time, and patience. It must give you great joy to produce such lovely paintings.


Thank you bonbf3 .... My Art talent must have been hidden away for years! I was always in awe of people who could draw & paint! 
An episode with a heart problem just over 4 years ago had me making cards & drawing flowers etc! My husband & son were amazed at what I was doing & given me so much encouragement to develop myself in Art! So have them to thank & really do love love & enjoy doing it! 💞


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Ohhhhhh Krissy, what amazing paintings. You are fantastic. Do you do commission work as I've never seen pictures like yours before. How did you learn to do that and get the perspective just right? I can't get over these paintings. WOW! Just imagine what you could do with amazing perfect tigers. There was a thread yesterday of a peacock in full showing off mood in someone's back garden. WOW! x Agape love to you.


Ahhhh! Bless & thanks Chris! You are so encouraging didn,t see the link for peacocks! ... We have them over in the Castle here in Warwick, and they walk sometimes around the town! But never caught one on camera! Will pm you later! Xo hugs & love darling friend! Xo🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> You are truly a talented person, Granny-Pearl. Thank you for sharing your talent with us. :-D ♥♥♥


Your welcome & thank you so much Jokim! Really do appreciate your encouragement 🌹


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow!!! Magnificent!!! I want to live there!!!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

beautifully done. Makes me want to see the real thing.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

jacqui_c said:


> Wow!!! Magnificent!!! I want to live there!!!


Thankyou Jacqui, it is a Beautiful part of England with spectacular countryside! 
When I visited the a States a few years back, visited Conneticutt! Which was spectacular! Loved it! 🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

sockyarn said:


> beautifully done. Makes me want to see the real thing.


Thankyou sock yarn! It is Beautiful up in Derbyshire! My niece & hubby a few years back lived in Spokane! Of which they loved! I really love your country so much! 🌹


----------

